# Atwood Saugeyes?



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has had any luck yet at Atwood?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

go to ogf forums and look under northeast ohio section and search for atwood lake . there has been posts about saugeyes in there lately


----------

